

Turning Out The Lights: Splashcast - hooande
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2009/08/06/turning-out-the-lights-splashcast/

======
staunch
They had $4MM to prove they could make it work. That's a heck of a lot more
than a lot of other people get. The VCs are probably smart not to invest more
in this case.

